# Anyone use Yak High Speed DSL Internet?



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw an ad for Yak high speed today on the subway train and I cannot believe the deal they are giving, you can check it out here: Yak 

Now my question is does anyone have this service? Is it good? Is the speed as advertised? Any problems? Are downloads truly unlimited? Would you recommend it?

If this turns out to have good reviews I am totally signing up for it.


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Acanac High Speed Internet. Low Cost DSL and VOIP Service

This is still the best IMHO when you have the 'naked DSL' option (ie. no actual phone line). I get consistent +-5mpbs when using Usenet services, it rarely goes down for me and all you really do to hook it up is plug it into the wall, your wireless router (if you even use one) and that's it.

They require you to pay a year in advance, but that actually works out in your favor considering you only do a one time fee per annum and forget about it for 12 months.

Plus if you sign up 10 people and they use you as the referal basis, you get unlimited usage for free, forever. hint hint.


If anyone signs up, please contact me. You get a deal, I get a deal, everybody wins!


----------



## photonut13 (Oct 9, 2007)

hugerobots! said:


> Acanac High Speed Internet. Low Cost DSL and VOIP Service
> 
> This is still the best IMHO when you have the 'naked DSL' option (ie. no actual phone line). I get consistent +-5mpbs when using Usenet services, it rarely goes down for me and all you really do to hook it up is plug it into the wall, your wireless router (if you even use one) and that's it.
> 
> ...


Ok, but first I do have a phone line so does that matter? Its with Bell fyi. Also do they serve Toronto?


----------



## hugerobots! (Sep 24, 2007)

Yes and yes.

To speed up getting the modem, you can go pick it up when it's ready. At least that's what they let me do a year ago (renewing on the 25th). Give them a call first though. I always recommend a real human to human interaction with those guys.

Do your research before signing any type of contract.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Acanac isn't known for their customer service.

I'd highly recommend TekSavvy.com - excellent service at fair prices.


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

My vote goes to TekSavvy.

If you wish to read reviews about different internet providers check out dslreports. There you will probably find out that TekSavvy is the highest rated internet provider in Canada. Yak isn't even mentioned!


----------

